# Weird mouse-related things...



## Stitch (Sep 24, 2007)

....I'm using Safari.




Right, finished laughing? 

Moving the mouse down the page will occasionally have the little popups (that give you the first few lines of a thread) popping up but corresponding to the window behind it. I.e, I'll be looking at Gear and Equipment, but when I hover over someone's thread saying "I Just bought..." the thread behind it in the second window, which just happens to be OT, says "...Drew's album".

Something definitely up there.

Also...the same popups (tooltips? no idea what they are called) don't work on my most recent post if the page hasn't refreshed completely - i.e if I use Quick Reply, I can't view the title of e-rep I have or the tooltipthingynames of pics. 

Also, multi-quote doesnt seem to work any more, and I can't thank posts. 

This place sucks. I'm off to join Harmony Central. 











I'm kidding. 

Also, I'm gay.


----------



## darren (Sep 24, 2007)

It's a Safari issue. For whatever reason, Apple still hasn't fully worked out window targeting. You'll also notice that if you drag your cursor over a page of text with another page in a window underneath, your cursor will switch from a pointer to the "finger" cursor every time it passes over a hyperlink on the page obscured by the front window.


----------



## playstopause (Sep 24, 2007)

Safari user here. 
I don't see the problem...i don't have it.  
What version are you running? I'm on 2.0.4


----------



## bostjan (Sep 24, 2007)

I've used Safari for years and always had good luck on ss.org with it. 

Try to get in touch with Apple. They seem to have decent customer service, as long as you can find the right person to notify. 

I know this doesn't help much, but maybe if no one else replies, you have a back-up plan.

Oh yeah, and Darren knows his stuff.


----------



## yevetz (Sep 25, 2007)

WTF is safari?


----------



## TomAwesome (Sep 25, 2007)

yevetz said:


> WTF is safari?



A web browser.


----------



## Chris (Oct 1, 2007)

bostjan said:


> I've used Safari for years and always had good luck on ss.org with it.
> 
> Try to get in touch with Apple. They seem to have decent customer service, as long as you can find the right person to notify.
> 
> ...





yevetz said:


> WTF is safari?





TomAwesome said:


> A web browser.



Multiquote works just fine. You actually DO have to quote the last post that you want to multiquote - you can't just highlight the threads that you want to quote and then use the quick reply, that's not how it works.

As far as the rest, clean your cache and if that doesn't work, use a normal web browser.


----------



## Stitch (Oct 1, 2007)

I know that. 

But often it won't highlight the multi-quote button, and pressing my final "Quote" button just brings up that quote. 

Regardless, I downloaded Mozilla, and its been great. Fast, speedy, problem free, and nowhere near the memory hog that Safari was.


----------



## yevetz (Oct 2, 2007)

TomAwesome said:


> A web browser.



I don't ever use MACos and ther MAC things.


----------



## playstopause (Oct 2, 2007)

yevetz said:


> I don't ever use MACos and ther MAC things.



Well, you would need a MAC for that, wouldn't you?


----------



## DPooch (Oct 6, 2007)

i have NEVER ever heard of safari lol

i use firefox its better im guessing and smexier.


----------



## playstopause (Oct 6, 2007)

^

Well you would if you had a MAC. It comes in the OS.


----------

